# Oliver Stone to make 9-11 movie



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wacko director Oliver Stone has teamed up with washed up actor Nick Cage to make a movie about the sept. 11th terror attacks on the WTC. Cage will play the role of the last police officer rescued from the tower.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, one more smilie I'd like to request, two actually Z, a laughing one and a snoozing one, because Raxl's post about Stone and Cage is the height of hilarity and all the while sleep provoking when thinking of the ramifications of those two collaborating on a film.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, isn't it a little too soon to be banking in on that anyway?

Granted, Cage is an interesting character, but only for his off-screen antics! I suspect he wasn't doing much acting in the Hulk movie, playing a crazed madman.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

No,no, that's Nick Nolte.
Nick Cage was gonna be Super Man, at one point. Now he's Ghost Rider.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

For some reason I misred Cage as Nolte. Don't mind me.

Either way, kinda early for a 9/11 epic, ain't it?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmmm...I also "misread" the Cage reference.  

It changes nothing. Stone's last name suits him. His movies are definitely as dull as one.


----------

